# 2012 X5 50i start issues



## Dinotoj (Apr 25, 2021)

Hi all, new to the site. I have an X5 50i which has had its issues but overall love the vehicle. Lately, every so often I go to start it, press the button and "click" then nothing. All the power was there, lights, radio etc. Thought it was the battery so threw the charger then it would start. Brought it to the mechanic and both battery and charging system were fine. The key to it was the click though. Could it be the starter? Looking for input.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Not likely the very robust starter. A ‘mechanic’ is not capable of making a proper judgement of electrical components. If the battery and alternator and charging system is fine then look to the ground straps.

A quick and dirty presumptive test of the ground straps is to provide an adequate temporary ground for the block / starter and check if the failed starts are eliminated.


----------



## Dinotoj (Apr 25, 2021)

So an update. Turns out it was in fact the starter. Replacement goes in today. Thought it was battery issues, ignition etc but simple answer was right one.


----------

